# AUGERS?



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

MANUAL or POWER? Manual...if so, which one? I cant really justify spending a few hundred on a power auger for just a few trips during winter. This will be my first hard water experience, so if anyone can help I will be grateful.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well in my opinion i like the hand augers just for the fact that im cheap and they weigh more to drag out on the ice and they dont really save much time with the hand augers you dont need to worry about gas or anything of that nature the best way to work a hand auger is to take someone with you and make them drill the holes


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an Eskimo 8" hand auger but I'm not real happy with it.
It is a bit of a workout to drill very many holes with it.

I think that I'm going to sell it and get a 6" or 7" Mora.
I demoed a 6" Mora at Mantua on Monday and it cut faster and with less effort than my 8" Eskimo.

Strikemaster hand augers are a good choice.
Two styles to choose from.
Mora and Lazer
$50 to $70


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I own a hand auger. Here are a few Pro's and Con's for the hand auger (as I see it):
Pro: light weight, I'm on foot so something light in my sled is important.
Pro: low cost, I too cannot justify hundreds of dollars for a power auger.
Pro: simple, no fuss, no maintenance.
Pro: drills quickly and without too much effort in thinner ice (8 inches or less)
Con: in thicker ice, a hand auger can be a lot of work. Not only will you be fatigued, but you'll probably think twice about drilling extra holes and moving around, which can possibly limit your fishing success.

If you only go out a few times a year then I'd recommend buying a hand auger. I think I paid $70 or $80 for my StrikeMaster Laser hand-auger a few years ago and have been very happy with it's drilling performance.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with GrandpaD about the drill diameter size. I have the 8" auger and it's definitely more work than when using a 6" or 7" auger. I'll admit that I do like having the bigger hole for some reason. I think the hole stays cleaner (less ice up and slush) longer when it's bigger. But, for all practical purposes, a 6" hole would do just fine.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

IMHO a power auger is the only way to go. Thin ice is fine with a hand auger but when it gets thick you won't want to move. The even better way to do it is make friends with someone that has a power auger and go with them. No expensive auger and they drill the holes for you! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, i have a hand auger that I bought for the light weigh trips, and it will sit i the garage for the rest of its life. Once you have drilled a few holes through 12-18" ice with a hand auger, you will leave your tent at home next time before you will leave your power auger :lol: . Yes they are cheap , and yes they do work, But after dilling 3-4 holes you are flat beat & just ready to go home!! :mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I have both and it all depends on the time of year the place im fishing and if im taking my quad out on the ice.........i can punch holes faster this time of year with my hand auger but after the ice gets more than 10 inches thick i wont even waste my time trying..... One thing I noticed when all I had was a hand auger.....I seemed to catch alot more fish....mainly because with a power auger im constantly drilling new holes and moving around


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never noticed a hugh difference in gas or hand powered augers......

My son...he usually drills all the holes I need anyhow, maybe someday he'll get smart and buy a gas auger... :|


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are only fishing a couple times a year on a like with 8" or less of ice manuals are ok. If you plan to fish strawberry later in the year where its like 44" from the upper crust to open water... you are nuts to try anything but a gas auger.

Also, watch for close out augers in the spring from the walmarts and cal-ranch type stores. I bought a nice Eskimo auger with the Tecumseh engine one spring for a steal. They work great just empty the gas and run them till they quit before you store'em.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I've never noticed a hugh difference in gas or hand powered augers......
> 
> My son...he usually drills all the holes I need anyhow, maybe someday he'll get smart and buy a gas auger... :|


Is your drill/aguer working?
I remember a cold morning, last winter, when your battery didn't want to work. I guess keeping the battery warm is the key to this type of auger.

Let's get back out on the ice somewhere,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a hand auger that serves as my ace in the hole. plus I went in with 3 other buddies on the power auger. this split the cost 4 ways and we fish together a lot anyways. they both have pros and cons. if you ice fish a lot spend the money. if you just go out once or twice a year then a hand auger should do ya.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> > Is your drill/aguer working?
> 
> 
> I remember a cold morning, last winter, when your battery didn't want to work. I guess keeping the battery warm is the key to this type of auger.
> ...


I need to eliminate one 'wobbler' in the shaft. I think it may work better with a direct drive right out of the drill. Santa ( self ) might find the money for a gas auger and I won't have to mess around with a battery.

I'd be glad to go fishing with you Grandpa D....if you know where any fish are !! :wink:


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are the best! I'm still a lil torn between the two, but i'll take my time and do some research. I can picture myself moving around alot looking for the catch. I gues it'll be 1moredrop instead of 1morecast. Okay lame joke! sorry....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

1morecast said:


> You guys are the best! I'm still a lil torn between the two, but i'll take my time and do some research. I can picture myself moving around alot looking for the catch. I gues it'll be 1moredrop instead of 1morecast. Okay lame joke! sorry....


Give Sportsman's Warehouse a call.
They have Power Augers on sale right now.
Some very good prices.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks D!!!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I just sold my Jiffy StingRay 8" power auger that I bought new in Jan 2004 from Sportsman's. It always started and it still had the original blades that cut like a hot knife through butter. I replaced it with a Strikemaster 8" that I bought at the end of last season from Anglers Den in Roy. I used it for the first time last week at Mantua and Newton. I can describe it in one word - WOW.

I had very little to complain about with the Jiffy. It did require some minor parts to be replaced and the new carburetor cover design didn't fit the carburetor on my motor. I had to hold it on with wire ties or the throttle wouldn't work. Minor stuff. I'd call it a Chevrolet (or Ford/Dodge if you prefer). The Strikemaster is definitely in the Cadillac class when it comes to design and performance. It does cost a little more than a Jiffy, but you very definitely get what you pay for in this case. If you live in the Ogden area, you really should stop by Anglers Den and check them out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I gave the Eskimo away last week and purchased a Mora 7".
Took it to Willard yesterday and it worked great.
The ice was only 5" thick but it cut through with little effort.

I recommend the Mora 7" for a hand auger.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a manual Eskimo 8" and I love it! It is lightweight and I can drill holes pretty fast with it. It doesn't bother me if I have to drill multiple holes...If anything I get a nice workout while I am fishing!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Power auger is the only way to go. I get alot more fishing in with the power auger when I take the family, seems like all I was doing is drilling holes for the kids with the hand auger. Not much fishing. I can zip four or five holes in a short time. I started out with a hand auger and I'll never go back even if the ice is thin. I have a Eskimo brand for 3 years now and it works great.


----------

